# 2 year old eating too much?



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is my situation: DD is almost 2.5 and she eats constantly. She will eat three square meals and two snacks and constantly be asking for food in between all of those things. I mean like every 10 minutes! Is this normal? And should we let her eat as much as she wants, every time she asks just because she says she is hungry? Or should we start to limit her to 3 meals and 2 snacks a day with nothing in between. She has always been 90th percentile for height and 50th for weight, but at her most recent check up in December, they said she was 25th for height and 50th for weight. She has always been healthy looking, but lately my dh and i think she is starting to look fat! We are both very thin, but I don't want to instill unhealthy eating habits in her. Also, we don't eat any meat. Does anyone know if this is a sign of protein deficiency?

THANKS!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As long as all the choices are healthy I would not limit.

-Angela


----------



## beachmommy5 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree, as long as the snacks are healthy I don't see any reason to limit eating.


----------



## basilisa76 (Jul 31, 2007)

What kind of things is she asking for? If you are concern about her weight, maybe just offer low calorie snacks such as berries (all kinds) oranges, apple slices, etc.

Gigi


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

As long as you're providing healthy snacks, like fresh fruit and veggies and the like rather than processed foods, I would let her eat when she asks. My kids sometimes ask to snack when they're bored, but I don't think a carrot is going to cause a weight/health problem.


----------



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks everyone! she does want to eat lots of fruit and cheese and yogurt. But then I worry-how much fruit and dairy is really good? she does it cracker and the occasional fig newman, but otherwise, not much processed stuff. she does eat a few frozen waffles a week though. so, i guess it's fine, right?


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

I am always watchful of K's eating habits amounts. DH and I both have weight issues and this is something that I do not want K to have. I agree with the others, as long as she is eating healthy snacks, in reasonable amounts, it shouldn't be a problem. Is she getting enough water? Maybe mistaking thirst for hunger? Is is a new thing for her to be able to tell you guys that she is hungry? If so, she could just be loving saying it and getting a response







. Okay, slight rethinking. If she is continually asking for more food, maybe give her less at a snack sitting, that way when she asks for more, it would be the same amount. Maybe she is storing for a growth spurt?

Who knew that at one point we would be so concerned about another's eating habits?
















:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, what they said. Except...

I know for me, when ds is going through a "I must eat all day long" phase, I just get sick of preparing/serving/cleaning up food every second of the day and feel like limiting his intake for that reason. He has gone through this phase several times, but he also has gone through phases where he eats very llittle.


----------



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bug-a-Boo's Mama* 
I am always watchful of K's eating habits amounts. DH and I both have weight issues and this is something that I do not want K to have. I agree with the others, as long as she is eating healthy snacks, in reasonable amounts, it shouldn't be a problem. Is she getting enough water? Maybe mistaking thirst for hunger? Is is a new thing for her to be able to tell you guys that she is hungry? If so, she could just be loving saying it and getting a response







. Okay, slight rethinking. If she is continually asking for more food, maybe give her less at a snack sitting, that way when she asks for more, it would be the same amount. Maybe she is storing for a growth spurt?

Who knew that at one point we would be so concerned about another's eating habits?
















:


I think she gets enough water and she drinks rice milk and cow's milk, too. She has been talking for a while, so it isn't new for her to ask. Maybe she is going through a growth spurt, but it's been like this for a while. She eats like a teenage boy! I will try your idea about giving her less snacks at a time. I should have also mentioned that she just stopped nursing two weeks ago, so maybe that is part of it...


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

maybe try some whole grains, beans, veggies...
My dd is heading the direction of only eating dairy and fruit, but the other stuff is important. And I wouldn't be too concerned with the percentiles... and I think the weaning is prob a bigger factor than you think...
I find when my dd is a black hole I make her things that she isn't a fan of and try to make her taste pallet bigger. Then it is easy to tell whether she is really hungry or if it something else...
oh, I just wondered if meal time you sit with her and have a bite or if you guys are on opposite schedules- maybe she sees you chewing and it indicates "time to eat"?


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I know if I don't eat enough protein, I'm always hungry, maybe offer more of that.

I usually fill up 4 containers in the morning and those last all day. In them there are: cashews or almonds, strawberries, melon balls, banana chips, rice crackers and goat cheese, beans or pepperoni.
When ever he wants to snack I just bring these out of the fridge and when he's done, I put them back in the fridge.

I also think that limiting food is the cause of a lot of wieght issues and eating disorders as is offering non healthy foods.

So if your offering healthy foods, I don't think there is any need to worry.


----------



## MetasMom (Feb 9, 2008)

Has she had a complete physical check up?

A friend's near 3 yo was constantly wanting to eat and her belly started to get bloated. She was finally recently diagnosed with cystic fibrosis.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Yeah, what they said. Except...

I know for me, when ds is going through a "I must eat all day long" phase, I just get sick of preparing/serving/cleaning up food every second of the day and feel like limiting his intake for that reason. He has gone through this phase several times, but he also has gone through phases where he eats very llittle.









Have you tried a snack tray? I haven't tried this, but it is one of those things I have stored away for when it would be appropriate. DD is only 18 months now.

Use a muffin tray and fill a few of the places with different snacks. Crasins, carrots, celery, raisins, anything else you can think that she likes. Then just put it somewhere accessible and she can graze as she wishes. No preparing things for you, less dishes and she has food whenever she wants it. I would probably limit it to one tray in the morning and one in the afternoon, but you get the idea.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Is the yogurt whole fat and unsweetened? Is the cheese full fat? More fat makes us feel fuller, and toddlers need so much fat! I don't think you can overdo it on stuff like that. DD went through a phase last year where she ate 3-4 of the 32 oz containers of whole fat, plain yogurt every week. Eventually she went down to maybe 1 a week. Her current thing is apples and buttered toast. She eats about 3 apples a day and 3 or 4 slices of toast. I don't sweat it.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen b* 
thanks everyone! she does want to eat lots of fruit and cheese and yogurt. But then I worry-how much fruit and dairy is really good? she does it cracker and the occasional fig newman, but otherwise, not much processed stuff. she does eat a few frozen waffles a week though. so, i guess it's fine, right?

I agree with your concern. Fruit is sweet, and I think children can get kind of hooked on it. I give dd plain goat yogurt, and I think she would eat it all day if I let her. I limit her to 1/2 or one container (6 oz?) a day. I try to limit fruit to 1-3 times a day. I offer her lots of veggies, meat, some cheese/yogurt, crackers, popcorn, etc. You could try some other fat sources to supplement the dairy, like avocado.

I don't think you should limit a 2-year-old's intake. I do think you should offer healthy, whole-food options constantly. I would severely limit processed foods, pasta, bread, anything with sugar or other sweeteners, juice, etc.

I would also be careful about how you talk about your concern, especially in the presence of your lo. I would be concerned about her getting a weird message or feeling frustrated or upset around eating. kwim?

Best of luck.


----------

